# Auguri



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2017)

auguri, auguri, auguri amica mia 
bacioni a te [MENTION=7161]Ioeimiei100rossetti[/MENTION]


:cincin:


----------



## ologramma (5 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> auguri, auguri, auguri amica mia
> bacioni a te @_Ioeimiei100rossetti_
> 
> View attachment 13376
> :cincin:


io mi aggrego perchè lo dici tu , non vi è scritto quindi desumo che sia così
Auguri


de che non lo so ?


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (5 Dicembre 2017)

Grazie [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION]! Sei davvero un amore  :inlove::inlove::inlove:


E grazie anche ad [MENTION=4355]ologramma[/MENTION] per la fiducia (compleanno )


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2017)

Buon compleanno!


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (5 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Buon compleanno!


Mersì boqù, madame :inlove:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2017)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Mersì boqù, madame :inlove:


:angelo:


----------



## perplesso (5 Dicembre 2017)

auguri


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (6 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> auguri


Grazie


----------



## ologramma (6 Dicembre 2017)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Grazie @_Fiammetta_! Sei davvero un amore  :inlove::inlove::inlove:
> 
> 
> E grazie anche ad @_ologramma_ per la fiducia (compleanno )


almeno so la casuale che fiammetta non aveva specificato e datosi che non conosco mi sono tenuto vago
Buon compleanno  
100 li hai messi nel avatar ma io te li do lo stesso : 100 di questi giorni:up:


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (6 Dicembre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> almeno so la casuale che fiammetta non aveva specificato e datosi che non conosco mi sono tenuto vago
> Buon compleanno
> 100 li hai messi nel avatar ma io te li do lo stesso : 100 di questi giorni:up:



Ancora grazie! Diciamo che ho ruotato parecchie volte intorno al sole, ma che dimostro qualche giro di meno :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2017)

Leggo solo ora, auguri anche se ritardatari


----------



## spleen (6 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Leggo solo ora, auguri anche se ritardatari


  Anche moi, mi associo agli auguri per la carissima ragassa.


----------



## Divì (7 Dicembre 2017)

Anche io anche io!!! Auguri ritardosi (o petalosi)


----------



## brenin (7 Dicembre 2017)

Tantissimi Auguri !  ( scusa il ritardo... )


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (8 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Leggo solo ora, auguri anche se ritardatari





spleen ha detto:


> Anche moi, mi associo agli auguri per la carissima ragassa.





Divì ha detto:


> Anche io anche io!!! Auguri ritardosi (o petalosi)





brenin ha detto:


> Tantissimi Auguri !  ( scusa il ritardo... )



Grazie, grazie, grazie, grazie


----------

